# MGV Resales



## drguy (Dec 31, 2013)

In the Bargain Basement area, there is a new post stating that DRI will no longer transfer MGV points or prepaid mfs.  Is this true?  Is this their way of dissolving the MGV Owner's Trust that holds the properties?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 31, 2013)

drguy said:


> In the Bargain Basement area, there is a new post stating that DRI will no longer transfer MGV points or prepaid mfs.  Is this true?  Is this their way of dissolving the MGV Owner's Trust that holds the properties?



The things that the salesmen say to get current MGV owners to buy into DRI 

I do not believe a word of it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 31, 2013)

jwc92130 said:


> This 15,960 points (or 266 Monarch Grand Vacation points) can be typically used for 1 bed room villa for 2 weeks, or it can be stretched to four 5-day vacations if only use for Sunday to Thursday because the weekend costs more points.  After 14 years of ownership, kids grownup, we won't be able to utilize it anymore.  Give it away for free, plus one year maintenance fee paid (2014), while the newly awarded points are ready to use in any of these 9 resorts.





team2win said:


> Be careful, hopefully you haven't paid 2014mf.
> Diamond will not transfer points to new owner, nor prepaid maintenance fees.
> So if you have paid, this obviously won't transfer until 2014.
> So new owner will not get 2014 points, nor 2014mf. Diamond keeps them both and new owner will start usage in 2015. Just fyi



Is this what you're asking about?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 31, 2013)

It seems that the post above is saying that DRI will only transfer ownership's to the new owner at the anniversary date.


----------



## drguy (Dec 31, 2013)

As I read the post, it states that DRI will not transfer points or prepaid mfs.  Perhaps some clarifying words are missing, such as "available" or "until".  As it reads, the meaning is "no points transferred."  Thus, my question as it is not congruent with what we have been told.


----------

